# Do not buy these, almost lost my eye!



## destroyer353 (Mar 15, 2012)

So I was at northwwods this past weekend looking at last minute archery stuff and I came across these double down string silencers by apex gear. Knowing that my string leeches on my destroyer 350 are starting to tear and seeing on the package says no bow press needed and for 5.99 I was like yes please. Today I installed them and after letting go of the 4th or 5th shot all of a sudden I have excruciating pain in my left eye. I thought my peep sight shot into my eye some how. Holding my eye, I ran in the house to find a mirror expecting the worst and thank God I still have my eye. Back out side to further insect what went wrong I see both tales on the new silencer broke off during that last shot and one of then hit me in the eye like a rubber bullet. So I thought I would share this info before someone looses an eye.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Didn't read the part that says "always wear eye protection"?


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

You're a lucky guy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

wow , we used to call these monkey tails, that is very rare , get well


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Your destroyer is a compound correct? This product is made for crossbows. I wouldn't knock the product if you're not using it correctly. 

Either way, glad you'll be okay. It could have been much worse.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

So you put something not designed for a compound on, it failed, and it’s the products fault?
Very clearly says for xbow only on the front and back.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Even if he did put them in a vertical bow instead of a crossbow, it DOES NOT explain the failure, I shoot right now 55-60# on my vertical, my crossbow is set at 185#, now I am no Sheldon Cooper, but that equates to 3 times the energy, or roughly 60% less in my stand up bow, with that much less force that product should NOT have failed.

That being said, I Can see a case being made for harmonic differences, with the ata being so much longer on the vertical might cause some vibration issues, and that can be a bad thing.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I sure hope your eye is OK.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad you are okay, I had the nock of my crossbow discharge arrow hit me in the eye November 14 at deer camp couldn’t see through my eye opening day was tough deer hunting but managed,


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Rasher said:


> Even if he did put them in a vertical bow instead of a crossbow, it DOES NOT explain the failure, I shoot right now 55-60# on my vertical, my crossbow is set at 185#, now I am no Sheldon Cooper, but that equates to 3 times the energy, or roughly 60% less in my stand up bow, with that much less force that product should NOT have failed.
> 
> That being said, I Can see a case being made for harmonic differences, with the ata being so much longer on the vertical might cause some vibration issues, and that can be a bad thing.


Watch slow mo videos of the two. A compound has substantially more vibration. Xbow leaches are also made from harder rubbers then compound. Again comes down to a product being used for a unintended application.
Poundage has zero to do with it.
That would be like blaming the shaft maker cause your cedar shaft being shot from your 60# recurve ended up going through your hand when you shot it from your 50# compound.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Vibration has little to do with leaches breaking ,three times the energy from an x-bow and accelleration and stopage of that energy creates maximum stress causing breakage.Kind of like a car doing 150 mph hitting a steel barrier head on...


----------

